# Looking for Sig Op 5's Joining Instructions/Kit List



## kilekaldar (19 Oct 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking for directions to getting an online copy of the Sig Op 5's Joining Instructions/Kit List. No doubt I should have gotten theat with my other paper work, however even that has not come through yet, admin in the army being what it is. I was told to look 'online' for it, but after several google searches and searches of the army website and cfb kingston website I'm left with nothing to show for it except wasted time. 
Any links to the needed info or clues would be helpfull. 
Thanks


----------



## MikeL (19 Oct 2009)

http://cfsce.kingston.mil.ca/Files/SigOp_Joining_Instr.doc


----------



## dapaterson (19 Oct 2009)

Note that the link is DWAN only.


----------

